# Autocruise Starfire



## 89996 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All.

Just purchased a new Autocruise Starfire, any tips on the rear steadies operation, and leveling once in postion.

Best Regards

Barry


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I have a vista. For levelling use fiamma ramps or similar and with the steadies just pull them out sideways, depress the plate on the side and adjust to length- I don't bother with the metal bar that is used for that as it is too fiddily. If I were you I would coat them with oil (I didn't  ) and being as they are mild steel made by ATWOOD they rust like buggery.


----------



## 90230 (May 1, 2005)

hello Andysam

Just noticed you have a Vista. How do you find it? I've just put a deposit on a 2002 4 berth Vista from Marquis. We're upgrading from a Autosleeper Harmony but need to stay under 16ft. Collect next Thursday and off for 2 weeks in Somerset and Dorset. 

Surprised theres no seat belts in the rear. Have booked the van in to the seat belt man in West Byfleet on the way back from collection.

The vista looks just the job. Anything to look out for?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

Welcome to this site and congratulations on getting your new mh.
We haven't got rear steadies on our Suntor so can't help with your query.
I'm sure there are plenty of folk around here though that can.

For levelling we carry 2 small DIY spirit levels and when we poll onto our overnight halt it's the work of a second to put the on the sink unit at right angles. If necessary the levelling blocks we carry can then be put in place and the van run up them sufficiently to be comfortable.
For front to back levelling we often find it's sufficient to pull the van out again and reverse its direction as the front always sits down further than the back.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

I've only just noticed yor post- sorry :roll: As some members know my ownership of an Autocruise purchased from Marquis has been traumatic to say the least :!: I ordered a brand new 4 berth Vista and then it took a 1 1/2 to delivery and then it wasn't right :evil: In the process I was given a 2002 pre facelift 4 berth vista as a loan vehicle and then a facelft version and now have my own facelift version. I will never buy from Marquis or Autocruise again 8O in fact I drive an extra 5 miles to buy toilet chemicals etc so as not to put money in Marquis' pockets. The concept of the van is great, but I find the build quality of Swift better (not materials, the actual fit etc.). All of the Vista I have had, have had a dinette seating arrangement which allowed for rear seatbelts on the forward facing seats, if yours still has the L lounge you won't have the belts. If you have the spare wheel in the locker, this can cheaply be moved to the rear of the van on the outside and this makes that locker very useful. Let me know the registration number via PM as there aren't many 2002 4 berths around. It may be the one I had :!: 






Just noticed you have a Vista. How do you find it? I've just put a deposit on a 2002 4 berth Vista from Marquis. We're upgrading from a Autosleeper Harmony but need to stay under 16ft. Collect next Thursday and off for 2 weeks in Somerset and Dorset. 

Surprised theres no seat belts in the rear. Have booked the van in to the seat belt man in West Byfleet on the way back from collection.


----------



## 90230 (May 1, 2005)

So on the face of it - not looking good at the moment. 

Still, speak as I find, the van appears to fit our needs perfectly (coachbuilt 4 berth under 16ft - not much choice) and so far, Marquis have been fine. 

The salesman was a bit cold to start with, but when he warmed up he was fine, plus I got what I believe to be a good discount and extras thrown in on what is a virtually new vehicle. 

The seating is L shaped, and it doesn't have belts, but this, although not the perfect situation, can be rectified with a couple of lap belts.

Personally I normally choose to buy privately, but this time I just couldn't find a Vista anywhere - so had to chose Marquis.

Martin


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*starfire*

barry,
don't let the above comments put you off too much! Our starfire was fine with very few rattles. Any problems were sorted quickly. Other M/h owners said that the build quality was superior; especially over a swift royale of the same age which was a mess. Ours didn't have corner steadies, so we can't comment, but see other posts on levelling.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We have a few friends wiith these vans and they all seem fine. Autocruise also seem keen to keep customers and will go out of their way to help. Must admit Autocruise would be on my list to look at when the van gets swopped


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I did 9 months of research before ordering our Vista. Nothing at all would deter me from that van, but in all honesty I was a man on a mission- which was guided by rose tinted glasses :!: I had 3, yes 3, brand new Vistas all of which have suffered problems and ironically the first of which had the least  One area of major complaint has been the bed make up, but the lounge area may be better. In the vans I have had:
Draughts from the Heki blowing straight onto rear passengers, burst water pipes on the eberspacher (in summer), unsealed fridges on all vans, a leaking roof light, poor bed make up, a roof rack fitted that was too small to take a roof box!, draughts from the underslug water tank which was not sealed, the shower/toilet compartment sealant failing on several occassions, general poor quality in the workmanship. 
I won't bang on too much, Autocruise have tried to sort some of the problems out and still are doing so 2 1/2 years after the initial order. With regard to Marquis, I have to be honest I imagine it is a branch problem. I have but the MD has been less than helpful. The workshop staff simply cannot believe how many times my vans have gone in for (different) work to be completed. I am not exaggerating when I say over 20 :!: The sales management have said it's a cottage industry that causes the problems. A lot of other problems were in relation to a new vehicle so are not pertinant to you. Having said all of that I love the idea and practicality of the Vista, after all it's 1" shorter than a mondeo estate, but I will NOT buy another Autocruise again. I am not trying to put you off but I wish someone had spoken to me about Autocruise beforehand, but all I heard was positive comments. I've only spoken to one other Marquis branded vehicle owner and they too agree they wouldn't buy another. As to quality and size try to look at a Swift 530S for comparison- that is only 18'4" long. We tried to swap ours for one but couldn't find one. Good luck and enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

There does seem to be a few horror stories floating about and I did wonder if these problems are confined to British and\or Italian made. Do we get horror stories about e.g. Hymer or other German makes. It does seem to me that when I eventually buy a new m\h I am simply not minded to even begin to know where to look for most of these problems.
I don't believe I have read about this sort of carnage in motorhomes tested by magazines.


----------

